# Betta fading color, turning white



## Neffers

I didn't fill out my last thread very well so this is my redo.

My betta i noticed about 4 days ago is turning white, it started at his dorsal fin and is now starting to cover his whole body. He doesn't seem to be lethargic and he still has an appetite his activity hasn't really changed at all just his color.
I bought him aquarium salt and betta fix. Im worried to use them though just in case he isn't sick and I end up killing him with medicine.
Im in the process of switching him to a 10 gallon tank with a heater and filter.


Housing 
What size is your tank? 1 Gallon
What temperature is your tank? not sure at the moment
Does your tank have a filter? no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?no
Is your tank heated?no
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? flakes or pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? once everyday

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?once every week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? water conditioner 

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? I haven't, and im not sure how.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Used to be all blue with some purples, and red.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? It hasn't
When did you start noticing the symptoms? 4-5 days ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? I put just a little bit of betta fix in his water today.
Does your fish have any history of being ill?Nope
How old is your fish (approximately)?4 months is when I got him, but he could be older



I don't have a picture of when i first got him but he looked really blue like in the picture, maybe not exactly like that but similar. And now he looks like the other picture but more white because it has been spreading.


----------



## fidget

For one thing, you should be changing the water more than once a week in that small a tank. Once a week is definitely not enough- ammonia will build up in his tank. Ammonia poisoning will cause their colors to fade and make them lethargic, damage their gills and will eventually kill them.
If it were my fish I'd change the water every day or every other day. 
I'd try changing his water frequently this week to see if he perks up.
Also, how warm is it where you are?


----------



## Neffers

Ohhh okay!
Well in my room its quite warmer then the rest of the house so probably around 72 degrees or more.

I am just learning so much more about bettas that the pet store didn't inform me on.
So I went to the pet store today and got a 10 gallon tank with a heater and filter! So now I am hoping he will do a lot better, I'm planning on transferring him to the 10 gallon tank tomorrow. Now that I have a much bigger tank should I keep changing the water everyday to make him better?


----------



## fidget

Here's a good reference thread- http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115758
He definitely needs a heater- they like it around 78 degrees. 
Be careful with the filter. Bettas don't like currents, it can really stress them out. There's a thread here somewhere about making a baffle for your filter out of a water bottle. It will help cut down the current. 
Make sure he has lots of hiding places!
Personally, I have a ten gallon that I made a divider for. In one half, I have a fish who loves it, but the other half is empty right now because being in that big a space with a filter really stressed out my other betta . Now the other one is in a 2.5 gallon and he's much happier. They all have their own personalities, complete with likes and dislikes. Good luck! 

water bottle baffle - http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139&highlight=water+bottle+baffle

sponge baffle (I'm using this method) http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=56100


----------



## sainthogan

72 degrees is WAY too cold for a Betta. Keep in mind that water temperature is usually a few degrees colder than room temperature, so he's probably sitting in 69-70 degree water. Betta fish are tropical and need warm water - an absolute minimum of 76 (some will say 78 - my female prefers 76). Cold water will slow them down, making them less active and can fade their colors as well.


----------



## shannonpwns

Perhaps your betta is just marbling?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Can you post a current photo? Or is the 2nd photo your fish?


----------



## Neffers

The second photo is my fish.


----------



## kaiti

My betta is turning white too.. Is your's any better? He acts normal, but he is definitely getting whiter. What have you done and is it working?


----------



## Neffers

He is still acting the same maybe even happier! He swims around a lot and still eats, but he is still changing color a lot! 
His body is totally white now and the blue on his fins is fading to a purple and turning red a little bit I have been putting bettafix into his water for a week and every-time I change his water i put aquarium salt in. Hes also in a MUCH bigger tank with a heater and a filter which I think helped.  I honestly think he is just changing colors but im keeping an eye on him.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

I'm glad he's doing well! Can you post a new photo so we can see how he's changing?


----------

